# Dedicated Turkey Gun



## LongBeard50

I've got a dilemma boys.  I am in the market for a new, semi-auto, dedicated turkey gun.  As I get deeper into the search for exactly what I am looking for, I started to realize that there aren’t quite as many options as I originally thought there would be.  Preferences are as follows:
• Must be semi-auto
• Must be camo, preferably Mossy Oak Bottomland
• 24" barrel or less, preferably 22"
• Drilled and tapped, preferably already includes a rail for optics
• 3.5” chamber but would settle for 3”
• Overbored barrel compatible with TSS 
• Normal stock, not pistol grip/tactical stock
• Cost not an issue but I am looking for good value

The viable options that I have come up with and my initial thoughts are as follows.  Keep in mind that this is all from reading on the internet and we all know that there is an abundance of ** on the internet.  That is why I am coming to the experts (you guys) who may have experience with these guns:
• Winchester SX4 Cantilever turkey edition – Nice guns, can install optics on cantilever arm.  Does not have a rib but that doesn’t really matter to me.  Randy Wakeman wrote a scathing review of the SX4 but I think he was being nit-picky, especially considering that he liked the SX3.  He did say that the triggers are horrible however.  

• Mossberg 935 Magnum Turkey edition – Seems to be a good value and provides very good patterns.  Seeing complaints of bad cheek slaps and that they kick like a mule.  Also see people complaining that they are cheaply made guns with some plastic components and can be unreliable.  No optics rail but does come drilled and tapped. 

• Beretta A350 Turkey edition – I love my Berettas and would love to have one dedicated for turkeys.  However, this are an older version with limited availability it seems. I am not sure I like the extended choke coming out of the 24” barrel and I am not sure if they are overbored.  Comes with an optics rail.  

What are your preferences?  Any good or bad stories that you can share?  Any current of past experiences with these guns?  Are they reliable turkey killers? 

Also, has anybody heard on any new 2020 turkey guns coming out?  When are those typically released to the public for purchase?


----------



## Mark K

Why a 12ga? Just asking.
And why semi-auto? 

Out of the ones mentioned it wouldn’t be the Mossberg just based on kick.
Only Beretta I had went full auto on me twice before I got rid of it.
Guess I’d try the Winchester if I had to pick between the 3.


----------



## LongBeard50

Mark K said:


> Why a 12ga? Just asking.



I contemplated a 20 gauge but I am going to wait on one of those until my children get old enough to hunt.


----------



## Mark K

Yeah I did that and now I have it, lol. Compact, light, and no kick. Mainly the compact and light is what sold me. I had him a gun (12ga) customized solely for turkeys and now he’s going to a 20ga.


----------



## Mark K

And edited my post to answer your question.


----------



## delacroix

That will kill so far you'll want a scope with a little magnification.


----------



## LongBeard50

Mark K said:


> Yeah I did that and now I have it, lol. Compact, light, and no kick. Mainly the compact and light is what sold me. I had him a gun (12ga) customized solely for turkeys and now he’s going to a 20ga.



LOL, that’s funny. I do want a sweet little 20 but that’s down the road. My hesitation at the moment comes from a turkey trip I took this year. There were several shots that I had to take in which a 12 gauge was preferred due to distance, brush, etc.


----------



## Mark K

Haha, I was just the opposite. Used 12ga “camp guns” in Mexico because I didn’t know what they would do and passed up a shot that I wouldn’t think twice about with my 20ga. Guess it comes down to range time and having confidence in what you’re shooting.


----------



## Ihunt

Not what you want but you asked for opinions so here’s mine.

20 gauge 870, dipped, with a red dot. Can buy in most any barrel length you want and if not can have cut down. Choked to shoot TSS. It will be light, mild recoil, and kill turkeys as far away as 12 gauges did just a few years ago.

I grew up shooting pumps. They don’t hang up. They just work. Over and over again.


----------



## TomC

If you are going the 12 gauge route you DO NOT need TSS. Longbeard XR #6 out of a 12 gauge for half the price of TSS will roll a turkey WAYYYYY out there. I second the recommendation above as I have switched from semi auto 12's to the little baby 870 youth in 20 gauge and it was the best move I've ever made in terms of a dedicated turkey gun. Ridiculously good patterns with TSS out to 40yds and I dropped one in its tracks at about 35 yards this spring with Longbeard XR#6. 20 gauge is just the way to go for turkey hunting and it you have any doubt go spend some time over at the oldgobbler website where the true diehards hang out and you will see that a HIGH percentage that could shoot any gun they want are actually using the Remington 870 youth 21" barrel in 20 gauge. I bought the black one sold at Walmart for under $300 and did a sponge paint camo job with a clear coat finish and it turned out great. If you are dead set on a 12 gauge get one but I'll never go back to a 12 after seeing what a 20 gauge can do out to fairly long range with today's ammo not to mention how light and easy it is to carry as well as maneuver when you need to make the shot.


----------



## SC Hunter

Going against the grain here. My youth model 870 20 gauge will shoot with most 12 gauges. 50 yards is not a problem at all and I have the highest level of confidence in it. If you have to have a 12 gauge get a benelli m2 and send it to sumtoy. Afterwards we can go shooting haha


----------



## spurrs and racks

If cost is no factor.

I would buy a new Remington 1100 magnum and send the barrel off to be cut and threaded for a turkey choke of your choice.


----------



## Thunder Head

You might also look at remington 11-87 turkey super mag.

It has a short barrel with slug gun type fiber optic sights on it.


----------



## Gaswamp

TomC said:


> If you are going the 12 gauge route you DO NOT need TSS. Longbeard XR #6 out of a 12 gauge for half the price of TSS will roll a turkey WAYYYYY out there. I second the recommendation above as I have switched from semi auto 12's to the little baby 870 youth in 20 gauge and it was the best move I've ever made in terms of a dedicated turkey gun. Ridiculously good patterns with TSS out to 40yds and I dropped one in its tracks at about 35 yards this spring with Longbeard XR#6. 20 gauge is just the way to go for turkey hunting and it you have any doubt go spend some time over at the oldgobbler website where the *true diehards hang out *and you will see that a HIGH percentage that could shoot any gun they want are actually using the Remington 870 youth 21" barrel in 20 gauge. I bought the black one sold at Walmart for under $300 and did a sponge paint camo job with a clear coat finish and it turned out great. If you are dead set on a 12 gauge get one but I'll never go back to a 12 after seeing what a 20 gauge can do out to fairly long range with today's ammo not to mention how light and easy it is to carry as well as maneuver when you need to make the shot.




glad to know where the true diehards are


----------



## BASS1FUN

I have the Mossberg 935 which is a killing machine but it’s my backup to my Remington SP10 if I’m  going to shoot 3.5” loads I prefer a 10 gauge


----------



## spurrs and racks

If I could pack a 10 gauge I would hunt with one. My son hunts with a browning 10 and it is an absolute killing machine. NOTHING I have found comes even close.


----------



## TomC

Poor phrasing on my part. Lots of diehards here but I don't think there is a place on the internet that has more info related to turkey hunting than oldgobbler. Good place to visit before making a purchase of a gun, call, decoy, etc. If you do get a 12 gauge by all means try to find an SX3. I'd shy away from the SX4. Not that its a bad gun but it is a cheapened down version of the SX3 even though Winchester added a bunch of bells and whistles to camouflage the fact. I've owned 12 and 20 gauge SX3's and tagged out a few years back with the 12 gauge SX3. For a dual purpose gun (ducks, clays, thunder chickens) you couldn't do any better than a 3" 12 gauge SX3 unless you want to spend two or three times what an SX3 costs. The triggers aren't great, a little stiff but not terrible by any means relative to most guns in that price range and nothing you will notice when squeezing off on a bird. 3.5 inch 12 gauges just don't make much sense either these days unless you plan on shooting geese at 747 altitudes. Today's 3" ammo is just off the charts good. SX3's are super reliable, light recoil, point well and have an impeccable track record of reliability but they just don't make sense for a DEDICATED turkey gun or 12 gauges in general. Particularity if on your hunt you are going to be walking a lot and or carrying a bunch of other gear (decoy, chair, pack, etc). Why carry that the extra weight, when you can absolutely drop on in its tracks at up to 50 yards (probably longer) with TSS or comfortably up to 40 yards with Longbeard XR with a little 21" 20 gauge. It took a long time for me to realize that a cheap gun sold at Walmart makes the most sense for a DEDICATED turkey hunting but it does. I've moved from higher priced 24" to 26" 20 gauges down the cheap 21' Remington and those few inches make a big difference. I was in a tight spot (literally) on the one this spring and that short gun made it possible to maneuver into a position to shoot that I probably couldn't have pulled off with a longer barrel. Sponge painting was fun too


----------



## WishboneW

Remington 870 or 11 87 in youth. Timney makes a trigger kit to get it to 2.5 lbs pull and smooth. B square makes a good scope or red dot mount. I have both in 12 ga but I find I like my Stevens single 20 ga a little better now that I am older


----------



## Kwaksmoka

I have a Franchi youth affinity 20ga, 24", I ordered a full size stock to give me LOP with Sumtoy choke and TSS, you could drill and tap for optic at sumtoy too. Super  light compact and deadly. my .02


----------



## LongBeard50

Thanks for all of the feedback gentlemen. I definitely have some thinking to do. The good news is that I have plenty of time to do it.

Any rumors on new 2020 guns yet?  Are those typically released around the new year during SHOT show?


----------



## Mark K

spurrs and racks said:


> If I could pack a 10 gauge I would hunt with one. My son hunts with a browning 10 and it is an absolute killing machine. NOTHING I have found comes even close.


Comes close to weight or kick?


----------



## Sixes

Sounds like you are looking for a Benelli and if money is really no object, then a Benelli performance shop turkey edition


----------



## RedHills

I bought a Mossberg SA 20 for the wife last year. When she don't go...that's what I use now. It was 2 for 2 this year for me. Dropped both at 35 yrds. It's like toting and swinging a red Ryder bb gun but with a lot more smack down 

I swamp hunt in close woods..not sure there is a better gun for that, just more expensive.


----------



## spurrs and racks

Mark K said:


> Comes close to weight or kick?



Browning 10 weights 10lbs? and if it didn't it would take your shoulder off, but it is an absolute killing machine. Nothing can compare to it, unless it's another 10 ga.


----------



## deast1988

Remington v3 turkey pro.

Sx3 longbeard.

I’ve got a few dedicated turkey guns, 12, 20 an 410.

A SBE2 with the older 24in barrel worked over would be my pick, get a Sumtoy low profile red dot base. Get Rob Roberts to do the trigger the barrel (polish forcing cone), get magna port to port. Get it Cerakoted by a pro black dove customs or dead eye customs in bottom land. Run a .670 indian creek with the heaviest tss nitro you can get 3.5in 2 9/16oz of 8x9. If you could find somebody to load I’d go 2 7/16oz of 7.5x9x10. Custom turkey rigs are pricy but allows you to set up to your preference.


----------



## Turkeytider

TomC said:


> Poor phrasing on my part. Lots of diehards here but I don't think there is a place on the internet that has more info related to turkey hunting than oldgobbler. Good place to visit before making a purchase of a gun, call, decoy, etc. If you do get a 12 gauge by all means try to find an SX3. I'd shy away from the SX4. Not that its a bad gun but it is a cheapened down version of the SX3 even though Winchester added a bunch of bells and whistles to camouflage the fact. I've owned 12 and 20 gauge SX3's and tagged out a few years back with the 12 gauge SX3. For a dual purpose gun (ducks, clays, thunder chickens) you couldn't do any better than a 3" 12 gauge SX3 unless you want to spend two or three times what an SX3 costs. The triggers aren't great, a little stiff but not terrible by any means relative to most guns in that price range and nothing you will notice when squeezing off on a bird. 3.5 inch 12 gauges just don't make much sense either these days unless you plan on shooting geese at 747 altitudes. Today's 3" ammo is just off the charts good. SX3's are super reliable, light recoil, point well and have an impeccable track record of reliability but they just don't make sense for a DEDICATED turkey gun or 12 gauges in general. Particularity if on your hunt you are going to be walking a lot and or carrying a bunch of other gear (decoy, chair, pack, etc). Why carry that the extra weight, when you can absolutely drop on in its tracks at up to 50 yards (probably longer) with TSS or comfortably up to 40 yards with Longbeard XR with a little 21" 20 gauge. It took a long time for me to realize that a cheap gun sold at Walmart makes the most sense for a DEDICATED turkey hunting but it does. I've moved from higher priced 24" to 26" 20 gauges down the cheap 21' Remington and those few inches make a big difference. I was in a tight spot (literally) on the one this spring and that short gun made it possible to maneuver into a position to shoot that I probably couldn't have pulled off with a longer barrel. Sponge painting was fun too



Second the motion on Old Gobbler being THE turkey site on the internet. Gobs of info on everything turkey.


----------



## spurrs and racks

"Second the motion on Old Gobbler being THE turkey site on the internet. Gobs of info on everything turkey."

Way cool.

My daddy has been gone since 2006, I needed no other training, then or now.


----------



## Turkeytider

spurrs and racks said:


> "Second the motion on Old Gobbler being THE turkey site on the internet. Gobs of info on everything turkey."
> 
> Way cool.
> 
> My daddy has been gone since 2006, I needed no other training, then or now.



Congrats!!  I`ve been on the planet for 71 years and I`m amazed at the things I continue to learn, especially about the things I enjoy. Like turkeys and turkey hunting. Then again, I`m sort of a relatively "late arriver" when it comes to turkey hunting.


----------



## fountain

A benelli m2 20 with 2 3/4 tss 9s.  Put a Burris ff2or 3 on top.  Pick a good choke..test, test, test and leave it alone and hunt.  You will thank me later

This set up will kill as any 12 ga.  It will easily be a 60 yard gun..and then some


----------



## Turkeytider

fountain said:


> A benelli m2 20 with 2 3/4 tss 9s.  Put a Burris ff2or 3 on top.  Pick a good choke..test, test, test and leave it alone and hunt.  You will thank me later
> 
> This set up will kill as any 12 ga.  It will easily be a 60 yard gun..and then some



60 yards? At the head and neck of a turkey? While the gun and load MIGHT do it, I don't trust myself to. A shot at that distance that ended up with a crippled bird would pretty much ruin the season for me. If I can't work him inside 40 ( preferably inside 30 ), he'll be talking to hens again the next morning. But hey, that's just me.


----------



## TomC

Its not the 60 yd TSS shot you'd probably have to worry about but rather the head shot at close range. I've seen some TSS patterns up close that were TIGHT! If I get to the point where I need to shoot at 60 yds though I probably need to work on some of my other turkey hunting skills. I have though SOOO enjoyed not lugging around the big 12's and having a small light 20 gauge that packs so much of a punch!


----------



## Bubba_1122

I shot a 28 gauge with home loaded TSS this year. It's deadly. I feel very confident in this gun at 40 (and beyond). 870 with a Sumtoy shooting 1.5 ounce load of TSS.

It really doesn't matter to me what anyone else shoots, but it is sort of funny, as deep as we are into the TSS water, that anyone would shoot a howitzer at a target that's 3" wide and 2" deep and 10" tall (the turkey head).

That said, if we didn't have the TSS vs others and the 3.5" 12 gauge versus the 20/28/410 conversation I think we'd get maybe 15 posts in here a year.


----------



## Mark K

I don’t think people shooting TSS are saying they shoot that far, they are just saying if you misjudge the distance then it has the capability of making the kill. If you’ve ever hunted a prairie or field with no reference point then misjudging range is a real possibility. I’ve swore up and down the bird was inside of 40 easy and later ranged the kill at 53 with a 20ga. 
If I went back to shooting a 12ga there’s no way I’d waste my money on TSS when then modern day shot does the same thing. TSS with the smaller gauges makes everything equal.


----------



## saltysenior

ole man Collins once told me ..''a Turkey shooter needs a special shotgun...a turkey hunter can get by w/ any shotgun''


----------



## Nicodemus

I have just an all around shotgun. I even use it on dove shoots, sometimes.


----------



## lampern

Are you guys saying lead shot in a 12 gauge equals tungsten shot in a 20 or 16 gauge?


----------



## chrislibby88

I wouldn’t worry about the camo. You can rattle can it yourself, or have it cerakoted or hydro dipped to your pattern of choice.

Barrels can always be cut down and re-threaded, or you may be able to buy a spare barrel in the length you want.


----------



## Mark K

lampern said:


> Are you guys saying lead shot in a 12 gauge equals tungsten shot in a 20 or 16 gauge?


No


----------



## TomC

I would guestimate that Longbeard XR #6 out of a 12 gauge and #9 TSS out of a 20 gauge would give you very similar killing power and range.......and Longbeard XR #6 out of a 12 gauge with a good choke is some WICKED stuff!


----------



## Turkeytider

TomC said:


> I would guestimate that Longbeard XR #6 out of a 12 gauge and #9 TSS out of a 20 gauge would give you very similar killing power and range.......and Longbeard XR #6 out of a 12 gauge with a good choke is some WICKED stuff!



It sure is. Used it last season. Really like 2 oz, 3", # 6 Hevi-13 , though.


----------



## fountain

Lead killing power will never be close or equal to tss penetration.  Tss is much more dense than lead and will out penetrate anything available today


----------



## strothershwacker

fountain said:


> Lead killing power will never be close or equal to tss penetration.  Tss is much more dense than lead and will out penetrate anything available today


But lead taste better.


----------



## Turkeytider

strothershwacker said:


> But lead taste better.



I`ll take your word for that. I`ve not found turkey head and neck to be particularly appetizing.


----------



## GLS

According to KPY Shotshell Ballistics software, 1 3/4 oz. of nickle-plated #6 lead has 393 pellets and will penetrate ballistic gel 1.5" at a maximum of 36 yards with a muzzle velocity of 1100 fps.  Same weight load of TSS 9 has 625 pellets with 58 yards being the maximum range of 1.5" gel penetration.  This doesn't mean less penetration won't kill a turkey but illustrates that Longbeards will give up both penetration and pattern density before TSS.  However, LB's are fine for traditional turkey ranges and beyond as are substantially lighter payloads in TSS.  You pays your money and makes your choices.  Gil


----------



## fountain

strothershwacker said:


> But lead taste better.


Wont taste the tss...cause it wont be there


----------



## spurrs and racks

I swore I would not get into another argument about the shot and shells.

TSS greatest thing since sliced bread.

If you enjoy $9.60 per round, and throwing shot harder than the steel your barrel is made of.

I do not set-up out of range and the Long Beard XR's have not let me down....@ $2.50 a round with a material softer than my barrel.

My father killed more turkeys than I ever will, and all of them were with lead.

I am shooting lead, and I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## XIronheadX

They could load shells with diamond crystals and some dummy would buy it.


----------



## Mark K

spurrs and racks said:


> I swore I would not get into another argument about the shot and shells.
> 
> TSS greatest thing since sliced bread.
> 
> If you enjoy $9.60 per round, and throwing shot harder than the steel your barrel is made of.
> 
> I do not set-up out of range and the Long Beard XR's have not let me down....@ $2.50 a round with a material softer than my barrel.
> 
> My father killed more turkeys than I ever will, and all of them were with lead.
> 
> I am shooting lead, and I'm doing pretty good.


Bet your Dad had a vehicle without AC too...what y’all drive now?


----------



## LongBeard50

Mark K said:


> Bet your Dad had a vehicle without AC too...what y’all drive now?



He most likely also shot 2.75” shells but we are all shooting 3” shells now.


----------



## spurrs and racks

"Bet your Dad had a vehicle without AC too...what y’all drive now?" 

"He most likely also shot 2.75” shells but we are all shooting 3” shells now." 

You would both be wrong.


----------



## Mark K

Actually we went with 2.75” shells in the 20ga. Still enough shot and powder to roll’em on out there.


----------



## LongBeard50

Mark K said:


> Actually we went with 2.75” shells in the 20ga. Still enough shot and powder to roll’em on out there.



Fair enough but surely you understand the point being made. Guys like to say that lead shot will result in the turkeys being “just as dead” as they will with TSS. While true, the same could be said for a .22 caliber bullet but our military chooses to carry assault rifles for obvious reasons. 

#SuperiorFirePower


----------



## Mark K

Oh I’m a true believer in TSS in the smaller gauges. Think it’s a waste of money in a 12ga. I’ll take my youth model 20ga with TSS over anyone’s 10ga and kill them just as far and dead.


----------



## Ihunt

TomC said:


> I would guestimate that Longbeard XR #6 out of a 12 gauge and #9 TSS out of a 20 gauge would give you very similar killing power and range.......and Longbeard XR #6 out of a 12 gauge with a good choke is some WICKED stuff!



Just because it throws a wicked pattern does not mean it has any more killing power than other turkey loads. It’s still #6 LEAD shot. On paper, #6 shot should not be used past 40 yards. Now, we both know that more than a few turkeys have died with 6 shot past that.


----------



## TomC

Sure it does. Much higher concentration of shot in a 10" circle at longer range with Longbeard XR over standard #6 lead loads. Even though it is still lead there's going to be a bunch more pellets in it's head at longer range. Penetration may be the same but more pellets.......a lot more pellets in the noggin WILL make a difference between killing or crippling at longer range. I've never had the need to shoot over 40 yards but Longbeard XR, particularly out of a 12 gauge is game changer over standard lead loads due strictly to the pattern it throws.


----------



## lampern

Sounds like the sporting challenge now is shoot turkeys past 40 yards instead of inside 40 yards, with shotguns.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

lampern said:


> Sounds like the sporting challenge now is shoot turkeys past 40 yards instead of inside 40 yards, with shotguns.


and to think our granddads killed them with 2 1/2 inch  paper shells and a standard full choke shotgun.  Who would have thunk it ?


----------



## XIronheadX

Moral of the story is if you can see past 40 you didn't set up right to start with.


----------



## goblr77

Grab an SX4 universal hunter and call it a day. You'll be glad you went with the 26" barrel and the receiver is already drilled and tapped. You can get a waterfowl edition in bottomland but it won't be drilled and tapped. I have an older SX3 that's in my turkey gun arsenal. I cut down a picatinny rail to the length of a burris FF3 and used two mounting holes in the receiver. Some aluminum black on the end of the cut rail made it look nice. I tried a sumtoy mount for the fasfire but it's actually too low for my liking. The bead on the barrel and the fast fire dot appear too close through the sight with that setup. The only negative is that it won't cycle 3.5" Apex reliably. It will eject them every time but won't pick up the next shell due to the excessive length. You'll find that issue with just about every auto you run them in, including a Beretta. My solution was to back up the 3.5" shell with a 3". Works like a charm.


----------



## LongBeard50

XIronheadX said:


> Moral of the story is if you can see past 40 you didn't set up right to start with.



This couldn’t be further from the truth. I love having a good setup where right as you can see the bird, he is already in gun range. However, that typically applies to our hunting in the south, sometimes. If you have hunted a beautiful ponderosa pine ridge, you know darn well that your 40 yard statement doesn’t hold water.  Being able to see 100+ yards is the norm in those scenarios.


----------



## XIronheadX

LongBeard50 said:


> This couldn’t be further from the truth. I love having a good setup where right as you can see the bird, he is already in gun range. However, that typically applies to our hunting in the south, sometimes. If you have hunted a beautiful ponderosa pine ridge, you know darn well that your 40 yard statement doesn’t hold water.  Being able to see 100+ yards is the norm in those scenarios.


Pretty sure you just said I was right. GON. Georgia is in the south. Maybe use that ridge to your advantage.


----------



## Buckman18

XIronheadX said:


> Pretty sure you just said I was right. GON. Georgia is in the south. Maybe use that ridge to your advantage.


 
I’ll also say you was right!


----------



## XIronheadX

Buckman18 said:


> I’ll also say you was right!


Thanks lol. I like feeling right sometimes.


----------



## Mark K

Guess I’m doing it all wrong. Or setting up way to far away from them. About 75yds is as close as I’ll get, had too many sail over my head if I get any closer. 
As far as TSS, there’s more reason than have shot that will kill at misjudged ranges. There’s already been a topic about having to shoot a hog three times with 3.5 “turkey” loads to kill it. I’ve read about shooting coyotes and them running off. With TSS that doesn’t happen...at least not for me and my 20ga.
And I prefer my shots at 20-35...anything closer is a possible miss. Y’all just don’t understand how tore up I get when a bird is gobbling and coming in! I have to remind myself to breathe!! Deer are no problem...turkeys, and I’m like a kid getting his first kiss!


----------



## XIronheadX

Mark K said:


> Guess I’m doing it all wrong. Or setting up way to far away from them. About 75yds is as close as I’ll get, had too many sail over my head if I get any closer.
> As far as TSS, there’s more reason than have shot that will kill at misjudged ranges. There’s already been a topic about having to shoot a hog three times with 3.5 “turkey” loads to kill it. I’ve read about shooting coyotes and them running off. With TSS that doesn’t happen...at least not for me and my 20ga.
> And I prefer my shots at 20-35...anything closer is a possible miss. Y’all just don’t understand how tore up I get when a bird is gobbling and coming in! I have to remind myself to breathe!! Deer are no problem...turkeys, and I’m like a kid getting his first kiss!


Missing the point of setup, Mark. Lets change it to "how far you can see once you sit down to call". Viewing area. All goes back to the bird seeing the spot the call is coming from, and no hen being there. Nothing to do with off the roost either. After you strike a bird.

I guess if I wanted to carry my sons youth 870 from about 15 yrs ago, I'd probably try TSS. I guess the magnum blends my nephew used with it probably cost $6 a shell. Probably fix it up for my granddaughter though. We always ejected the Magnum Blends and blasted the yotes with Winchester Supremes backing them up. Not gonna post the pic of the last one. lol


----------



## Big7

Ihunt said:


> Not what you want but you asked for opinions so here’s mine.
> 
> 20 gauge 870, dipped, with a red dot. Can buy in most any barrel length you want and if not can have cut down. Choked to shoot TSS. It will be light, mild recoil, and kill turkeys as far away as 12 gauges did just a few years ago.
> 
> I grew up shooting pumps. They don’t hang up. They just work. Over and over again.



I'm with you on that. Why shoot a 20 when the same gun in 12 is available.

I have many of just about anything under $1500.00. 

My "go to" is an NEF/ H&R with a 22 inch fixed full choke with a 3 1/2 inch chamber that I use for deer and hog as well. I bought it brand new for $125.00. Beautiful steel and a spray painted cammo stock. I just covered everything except the receiver with ALLEN BRAND TAPE. That's very important. Some of the other tape is a little shiny for me. I laid it on the ground once to takeva wiz. Took me 30 minutes to find it. I've taken a bunch of Turkey with it. I even have a one shot double. When you turn loose a 2 1/4 oz load of #4 shot, you are shooting with authority. Very few flapped around for a second. DRT. I've never had one take a step.


----------



## strothershwacker

I never met a shotgun i didn't like.


----------



## Kwaksmoka

I simply shoot TSS so I can carry a 20, 28 or 410 and not worry about being able to kill what I'm shooting at. I don't care about 60 yards or whatever people want to argue about. I care that I can carry that gun all day, hold it as long as I want and when I need it the job gets done right! as I said earlier I would go with a 20 ga auto, I have a Franchi and a weatherby 20 gauges both setup with sumtoy chokes very lightweight and very deadly just as far as a 12 that weighs twice as much. .02


----------



## Longbeard1975

I regards to the misjudgment of distance, that’s another reason I prefer the factory bead on my shotgun. You cannot aim at a Gobblers head at 60 yards with a bead site not 50 either, the bead will completely cover the whole Gobbler. I have never shot at one thinking it was 40 and ended up being 60 like you here from people shooting scopes.


----------



## GLS

Longbeard1975 said:


> I regards to the misjudgment of distance, that’s another reason I prefer the factory bead on my shotgun. You cannot aim at a Gobblers head at 60 yards with a bead site not 50 either, the bead will completely cover the whole Gobbler. I have never shot at one thinking it was 40 and ended up being 60 like you here from people shooting scopes.


Same can be done with a red dot.  An 8 moa red dot in theory covers a 3.2" disc at 40 yards.  If the dot covers the head, it's over 40.  If the dot fits inside, it's inside 40.  There's fudge factor plus or minus a handful of yards but never 60 where it would cover a disc of 4.8" diameter.  None of this is exact because dot size can vary depending on distance from eyeball, but it's good enough for turkey hunting traditional ranges.  It's something that one can measure on a paper target set up at different ranges. Gil


----------



## turkeykirk

GLS said:


> Same can be done with a red dot.  An 8 moa red dot in theory covers a 3.2" disc at 40 yards.  If the dot covers the head, it's over 40.  If the dot fits inside, it's inside 40.  There's fudge factor plus or minus a handful of yards but never 60 where it would cover a disc of 4.8" diameter.  None of this is exact because dot size can vary depending on distance from eyeball, but it's good enough for turkey hunting traditional ranges.  It's something that one can measure on a paper target set up at different ranges. Gil



Good information.


----------



## Mark K

I’ll have to check mine again then. I shot a bird at 53 yards (verified) that I thought for sure was under 40 and all I remember is putting it on his wattles. I’m shooting a FFIII too.


----------



## Longbeard1975

GLS said:


> Same can be done with a red dot.  An 8 moa red dot in theory covers a 3.2" disc at 40 yards.  If the dot covers the head, it's over 40.  If the dot fits inside, it's inside 40.  There's fudge factor plus or minus a handful of yards but never 60 where it would cover a disc of 4.8" diameter.  None of this is exact because dot size can vary depending on distance from eyeball, but it's good enough for turkey hunting traditional ranges.  It's something that one can measure on a paper target set up at different ranges. Gil


That’s a good idea I’ve never used the dot sounds like something dot site users should look into, testing the dot size against a turkey head target.Thats pretty much how I figured my max distance with the bead.


----------



## M1KL83

Recently purchased a Beretta 1301 Tactical that has a short 18.5" barrel with Optima HP choke threading. I'd like it to double as a turkey gun so I'm on the hunt to find it's perfect mate of a Turkey choke.
I'm under the impression that shorter barrel guns perform better with tighter constriction chokes but I'd like to know other's opinion on this?
So far on the short list is Jebs .650, Rhino .660, Indian Creek .650 - .670 (whichever constriction I ask for), Müller offers a 60 day money back offer similar to Jebs so I may try a Müller as well.
My 22" Browning BPS wears a .665 Indian Creek and it patterns well.
I will most likely be using Long Beard XR #5 or #6.

Any advice or direction is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Turkeytider

M1KL83 said:


> Recently purchased a Beretta 1301 Tactical that has a short 18.5" barrel with Optima HP choke threading. I'd like it to double as a turkey gun so I'm on the hunt to find it's perfect mate of a Turkey choke.
> I'm under the impression that shorter barrel guns perform better with tighter constriction chokes but I'd like to know other's opinion on this?
> So far on the short list is Jebs .650, Rhino .660, Indian Creek .650 - .670 (whichever constriction I ask for), Müller offers a 60 day money back offer similar to Jebs so I may try a Müller as well.
> My 22" Browning BPS wears a .665 Indian Creek and it patterns well.
> I will most likely be using Long Beard XR #5 or #6.
> 
> Any advice or direction is greatly appreciated!



You might consider trying a Primos  Jellyhead, maybe .660. I know it`s a different gun, but the Jellyheads seem to be tailor made for 870`s.


----------



## Darkhorse

If considering a SX3 or SX4 you might as well give the Browning Maxus Special Purpose a look also. Several  years ago they were said to be the same gun in a different wrapper.
I bought myself one as a retirement gift 7 or 8 years ago. The Maxus special purpose is the Turkey version of the Maxus line. It comes with Mossy Oak Bottomland camo, is drilled and tapped, has the 3.5" chamber and a 26" barrel. Sorry about the barrel but it still works out well. I had a Remington 11-87 Turkey with a 21 inch barrel and can't really tell much difference.
It comes with fiber optics sights and has all the trick stuff done inside the barrel. It also has the adjustable butt stock for drop, cast and LOP.
Look at the Browning website for the complete details.
7 pounds. I like mine.


----------



## LongBeard50

Darkhorse said:


> If considering a SX3 or SX4 you might as well give the Browning Maxus Special Purpose a look also. Several  years ago they were said to be the same gun in a different wrapper.
> I bought myself one as a retirement gift 7 or 8 years ago. The Maxus special purpose is the Turkey version of the Maxus line. It comes with Mossy Oak Bottomland camo, is drilled and tapped, has the 3.5" chamber and a 26" barrel. Sorry about the barrel but it still works out well. I had a Remington 11-87 Turkey with a 21 inch barrel and can't really tell much difference.
> It comes with fiber optics sights and has all the trick stuff done inside the barrel. It also has the adjustable butt stock for drop, cast and LOP.
> Look at the Browning website for the complete details.
> 7 pounds. I like mine.



That sounds like a very solid option. Big browning fan here. When do the new 2020 guns come out?


----------



## jfarrell30339

Mark K said:


> Bet your Dad had a vehicle without AC too...what y’all drive now?


My dad once ordered a truck so that it didn't have A/C and only an AM radio...HE PAID MORE FOR THAT THAN THE ONES THEY HAD ON THE LOT!!!


----------



## Juan De

I recently purchased a Benelli nova 20ga to dedicate to turkey. My previous go 2 was a Browning gold 10. I have developed an issue in my elbow which I am recovering from surgery as we speak. My reason for going light is to spare these elbows from holding a gun for long minutes when the bird just won’t take that last 2 steps.


----------

